# uninet icolor 500 the pros and cons



## oowa (Jul 19, 2007)

I am looking to get a uninet icolor 500 for small runs and still be able to offer more than single color.

I currently use a Roland cutter to do small runs but would like to add more color and maybe ease of use.

Seen this product at a trade show and was wanting advise or possible other options with similar potential 


Thanks


----------

